# Wine Temperature Regulator



## JimCook (Apr 27, 2007)

Having had a problem keeping the wine to temperature and not wanting to worry about forgetting to turn on the auto-shutoff heating pad around the carboy, I thought of my pet snake and how her cage stays at a steady warm temperature.A trip to the local pet storeand some creative thinking and this is what I came up with... 







To that end, I took a desert adhesive heating square (10"x11") meant for heating the substrate in aquariums holding reptiles and affixed it to a 1/4" piece of plexiglass (12"x12"). To act as a solid base, insulator and to keep the'plug' interfacecloser to level,I used a piece of thin wood (12"x12") and here is the end result (the carboy has been moved off of center to better show the device)...








Side View...








This keeps a 6 gallon carboy of wine at a temperature of 73 degrees without a towel and up to 75-76 degrees with a towel around the carboy. It is important to note that these temperatures are basement temps at 4 foot height (although on the ground with a tower still maintained 72 degrees). My basement has been staying between 64-65 degrees, if anyone wanted to know ambient temperature. 


Cost of the reptile desert (not rainforest - it's not as warm) heater was about $25-30. The plexiglass (Lexan™ in this case) and wood were provided from scraps, so I don't have costs on those items. 


Advantages - no need to worry about cycling heat source power or forgetting to turn on the heat source. Also, the reptile heater uses only 16W of power, compared to the 49W of the heating pad I was using. It is designed to be on all the time and has a very even heating. 


Disadvantages: the reptile heater exchanges heat evenness for heat intensity, so it takes a while to get warmed up through the plexiglass and then into the carboy. 


There's my $.02 on how I have overcome inconsistent temperatures of the fermentation process in my basement.


- Jim


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 27, 2007)

Pretty creative, approx how long would you say it took to see temp change in carboy? One could always hold off on pitching yeast until temps met.


----------



## Flaco (Apr 27, 2007)

Great idea Jim!!!I have been using a heating pad with similar results, but this is much cleaner. Do they make larger pads??? I would like to be able to accommodate a carboy and primary if possible. I guess I could use two. Thanks for the post.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 27, 2007)

Cost of coming up with a better idea.... priceless.


Now, how do we market this to home wine makers? It looks like a very good solution to a problem that plagues way too many customers.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2007)

Call it a "Whine Warmer". "If your fermentation room is too cold, don't Whine. Make it warmer and turn your Whine into Wine"


----------



## JimCook (Apr 27, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Pretty creative, approx how long would you say it took to see temp change in carboy? One could always hold off on pitching yeast until temps met.




I used it originally on my Malbec, as my original thought was to use it to help get the temp up for degassing (Malbec was at 64-66 degrees ambient). I had the Malbec on the floor, and during the cooler days the air coming down the stairs was keeping the carboy cool. Covered it with a towel and used the heating pad as a kicker and it was up and ready. Once it was up on the bench, however, it was ready to go. When I used it for my pinot, the pinot was coming out of the primary fermenter and was already sitting in the 70-72 range. I did not notice it dip, so I'm going to guess that it doesn't take very long (sorry for the non-specific answer here), but I don't have a specific measurement. So I have used this secondary fermentation temp regulation as well as degassing temp increases. 




Flaco said:


> Do they make larger pads??? I would like to be able to accommodate a carboy and primary if possible. I guess I could use two. Thanks for the post.




They do make larger pads - the oneI have pictured is the Exo Terra Heat Wave Medium (http://www.exo-terra.com/EN/products/heat_wave_desert_i.html). However, the 10"x11" pad that I have will allow a single 6-6.6 gallon carboy to be covered without leaving too large of a gap around the corners. Instead of using a single larger pad, it may be better to put two medium heat waves side by side on a wider, rectangular piece ofwood and plexiglass.Or, you could use a larger for a primary, Iimagine. 


Iran into the problem ofmy Brew Belt kicking the temperature too high on the primary, so I am going to use a rheostat/dimmer switch to just tone it down a bit and do the same thing for my primary fermentation. 


I hope that answers the questions.


- Jim


----------



## Dean (Apr 27, 2007)

That's awesome! I have those for my bearded dragons! I never thought to use them for wine. Great Idea!


----------



## scotty (Apr 28, 2007)

Bearded Dragons



Yikes


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome idea, I have 2 wine belts and they work very good but have no idea what they draw for amperage.


----------



## JimCook (Apr 29, 2007)

Wade,


I know that the Brew Belts note that they shouldn't be used on carboys, and I figured I'd try for something that was a more even heating as to minimize the chance of cracking. In addition, I wanted something that would keep the wine right between that 70-75 degree range, and the Brew Belt over time (at least on the primary) has kicked it higher than that. 


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2007)

Jim I have not had a problem as I move the belt up or down to adjust
temp. I have been using them on carboys for awhile and havent had any
problems (yet). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 15, 2007)

Great idea!! Solves my problem.


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 16, 2007)

Do these heating pads come in different temps? I checked out one pet store and then one they had guaranteed to maintian 100 degrees. Way to hot for wine making.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 16, 2007)

Note well the specific pad that I am using in there. Also note that I'm using 1/4" Lexan over the top of the pad, which means the wine isn't at 100 degrees. Also, after that insulative layer, you then have the glass of the carboy and then the wine itself. I believe my previous posts note what the temp was when it was used on the floor or the shelf, so that should give you some assurance regarding this method. I did *not* slap the heating element right against the carboy. Let me know how it works out for you.


- Jim


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 19, 2007)

Got it. I guess it helps to actually read slower and comprehend what is being said.


I will go get the heat pad, wood and plexiglass.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jun 22, 2007)

I am with Wade. 

The brew belt is cheap, can fine tune the must temp by moving it up and
down on the vessel, and draws about 1/6 of a watt per hour so it is
cheap to operate.

We have a heated tile floor in the fermetation area which is much more
expensive to operate but is very satisfactory in the winter but now
with the floor off the brew belt is doing just fine on our MM
Chardillon in secondary - 73 on the button.


----------



## sharpstick (Oct 11, 2007)

i live in florida so HEATING isn't something i need to do that often. 

but i have done it. i would put the carboy on a raised
platform of a few inches, put a small lightbulb or heating pad under
it. build a tent of heavy fabric(a blanket or towels) that drapes over
the whole thing. you can adjust the temperature by varying the cover,
raising the edge slightly, etc. this keeps from having direct contact
with the heating source and distributes the heat evenly over the whole
carboy. 

i did this to liquify a 5 gallon pail of solidified honey once. it took several days, but worked.

to better control the temperature i've used a homemade thermostat
made from an old aquarium heater(removed the element and soldered on an
extension cord. better yet, buy a greenhouse thermostat.

my biggest problem is keeping wine cool. one time i notised that
some freshly pitched must was at about 85 degrees! i immediately set
the primary bucket in a large pan of water with a towel wrapped around
the bucket and a small fan blowing on it. the towel wicked up the water
and evaporative cooling brought it back down in a few hours. peltier
devices would make a more positive device for cooling. someday i might
make one.

bill keiser


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2007)

Great info Bill!


----------

